# What have they eaten that hasn't killed them?



## featpete (Feb 18, 2011)

So rabbits obviously love to chew on things they shouldn't. I'm always super fearful that one day Waffle will eat something that will either make him sick or kill him immediately! Just a few minutes earlier I went to go wash my bed sheets (because he peed on them) and when I got back, HE WAS EATING AWAY AT THE MATTRESS PAD! It's made out of memory foam, which I am 100% sure can't be good for rabbits.

What have your rabbits eaten that hasn't killed them?


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Feb 18, 2011)

Buttercups! I used to feed my rabbit (and guinea pigs) huge armfuls of buttercup leaves and flowers. I'd fill half their runs with them! I didn't know they were poisonous back then.


----------



## Ronin Shinobi (Feb 18, 2011)

My pajamas and a few shirts have suffer a few holes because Thor would nibble and poke a hole in them before I can stop him.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 18, 2011)

My girl loves to chew on our bathroom mat which is made from foam ( or something like that ) :-/ I was super scared too ! When I caught her first time that she didn't only chew on it, but ate it too. Now we prevent her from getting in there. Plus, we gave her lots of toys as we can get  and of course can afford. I gave her a small mat , made from non-toxic dried grass. She likes it and I think it keeps her away from that foam one. 

Oh, our slippers are suffered from bunny biting too  hehehe.


----------



## okiron (Feb 18, 2011)

A whole tomato plant. She got on a shelf i didnt think she could reach and left me only the potting soil.


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 18, 2011)

*featpete wrote: *


> What have your rabbits eaten that hasn't killed them?


Any wire Scone could find was HIS. Once, he discovered that when the sofa in the living room was folded out as a bed, he could jump up underneath and get out the back of the sofa. That let him into the area behind the end table which I'd carefully kept blocked off, where all the wires from the laptop, answering machine, scanner and bedside lamp were. I found him by the "bzzt bzzt bzzt" sounds of sparks - there was Scone, happy as a clam, chopping my laptop's power cable into 3/4" lengths. I swear he loved the feeling of the wires sparking as he bit into them. 

Scone also chewed the straps off a carry-on bag and the zipper of a sleeping bag, and he made it most of the way through one of the stringers on my nightstand. 

Natasha's a bit more circumspect - she tries to do her chewing when I'm not watching. She's much more into furniture and baseboards than Scone was.


----------



## Boz (Feb 18, 2011)

Marley chewed part way through an ipod cord. Thinking it might still work I plugged my ipod in and it connected! Then whipped my entire ipod clean. :grumpy:

Dolla chewed part way through an air purifier cord. A few times actually. That poor cord looks so bad all taped with electrical tape and stuff. 

Marley one time ate a little puffy ball that was on a cat toy. 

Both are still alive and kickin!

A years ago I used to feed green beans. Never had a problem and they loved them! Now I don't since I learned!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmm, I know a guy who has been feeding tomato plants to his meat rabbits for years with no problems. . .I have fed green beans and as long as I was sure none had any black spots on them everyone was fine. I know others who also feed green beans. Would love to know why there is an issue with green beans?? So far, my two buns have not gotten into anything but I am watching for it lol!


----------



## okiron (Feb 24, 2011)

evansrabbitranch wrote:


> Hmm, I know a guy who has been feeding tomato plants to his meat rabbits for years with no problems.



Do you mean goes out of his way to feed them the plant or just whenever he prunes them? If its the former, i gotta ask why?


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Feb 24, 2011)

Coffee knows I don't want her to chew something because she runs off to her cage like a guilty rabbit when I see her doing it... soooooo.

She has chewed 2 doors, along the walls though out the house, Destroyed a part of the rug back in the apartment days (luckily they didn't see it), several wires (on the top of the list of things she chews), ripped open a few boxes on Tide while we were unpacking from Cosco, Half a Crocs Shoe, Buttons on the remote, Under the china cabinet (she must like her wood aged at 60 years) The fish tank stand,The floor of her carrier I use to bring her to the vet, a part of the bathroom tub walling, and ripped off a chunk of one of those rubber band bracelet things while my friend was wearing it. Oh and her food bag of course!

I think the Crocs shoe gave me the biggest scare. We have tried to get most of the wires out of reach but the wire for the running machine and the air cleaner are things we can't get out of the way. If she really wanted to she could get to the fish tank wire and the wires behind the TV but that would be a lot of effort for her. I love her though she is the best rabbit ever... She's just a little trouble maker at times.


----------



## Ponyta (Feb 24, 2011)

Lily has a history with eating every and anything. In her last home she ate all the buttons off several remotes, including wii controllers. When she was at the pet sitters last week she ate the buttons off their home phones base. She has proceeded to demolish my shag carpet, she eats the carpet in her cage, and her old cage they went through carpet after carpet because she would successfully chew them, eat them, and then poop them out. I'm replacing the carpet in their cage, or putting vinyl over it, because seriously... I get that her stomach is made of iron but... eh.

Jack proceeded to eat half a malted egg last night, which had chocolate in it. A pizza crust, which was hell to get him to give up, and a straw mat that I put down in their cage that was temporary, and wasn't there for his enjoyment. 

And they've also chewed on my laptop and bit through all the straps on my grocery bags. I've had them 2 1/2 weeks. 

But they leave the furniture alone!


----------



## lyndor (Feb 24, 2011)

Wall paper and plaster.. I have my uni textbooks stationed on corners of the living room that he goes for...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 24, 2011)

Green Beans are bad? Oh no, I have given them to the buns lots of times!


----------



## SablePoint (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr. Bun Bun ate a baby marijuana plant. I didn't give it to him - we were stoned and my sister and her stupid friend thought it would be funny since he already likes to eat the stems(the dried ones in the bud which is harmless). As a reminder, this happend a long time ago, I don't smoke weed anymore. Bun Bun doesn't eat stems anymore either. No more pot heads in this house and cage!


----------



## pamnock (Feb 24, 2011)

One of our rabbits got loose and ate a box of warfarin rat poison. The vet gave us vitamin K to give the doe for a month. She delivered a healthy little girl that we named D-Con. 

:biggrin:


----------



## featpete (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG you guys have pretty crazy stories! It's so odd how rabbits stomachs are so sensitive yet they eat such a huge variety of non-edible things and seem to be okay. 

I think it's hilarious that other people's bunnies like remote control buttons as well. Waffle has tried to chew on mine but I keep them away from him now.


----------



## SablePoint (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr. Bun Bun has done a very good job of me having to get a new TV remote control every year thanks to him biting the buttons off. Luckly, he doesn't ingest them, I end up finding them on the floor. I'm currently looking for "guide" and "3."


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Feb 25, 2011)

Ponyta wrote:


> Jack proceeded to eat half a malted egg last night, which had chocolate in it. A pizza crust, which was hell to get him to give up



My rabbit loved to get her paws on the people food. I got Pizza last week. The Coffee table was low enough for her to grab the box and run off with a piece of lovely crust. That was one heck off a chase. Getting her to let of was trying to get a puppy to let go of it's toy. and if looks could kill then it's that begging face that bunnies do when they want something.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 25, 2011)

WALLS! I live in an apartment in Southern California that has that "popcorn" spray on the ceiling and one low wall and my girl bun will SCARF it down if she can get to it and its full of asbestos!!!!!:shock:

Nothing has happened in the last year, but I worry she'll get cancer one day..


----------



## Yield (Feb 26, 2011)

[align=center]My rabbits have eaten pencil erasers... cords... bedsheets... plastic... paper towel... carpet... XD


----------

